# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم بيع الأرز والتمر والعدس بالآجل

## عبد فقير

ما حكم بيع الأرز أو التمر أو العدس بالآجل وليس يدا بيد ؟مع ذكر المصادروالمراجع عن هذه المسألة

----------


## عبد فقير

هل من رد؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

إن كان هذا البيع بأحد النقدين، فهو جائز إجماعا كما نقل ابن قدامة.
وإن كان بربوي آخر، فغير جائز بالآجل؛ لأنه من ربا النسيئة.

----------


## عبد فقير

أنامش فاهم (المسألةبصورة أوضح أعطنى طن أرزوغدا أعطيك المبلغ)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المبلغ هذا، ما هو؟ هل هو ريالات؟ جنيهات؟ دولارات؟ .... إلخ
إن كان كذلك فهو جائز إجماعا.

----------


## عبد فقير

أليس العلة فى النقود عند أصحابنا الحنابلة هى الوزن لأنه بديل عن الذهب والفضة والأرز العلة فيه الوزن والكيل أفلا تكون العلتان واحدة فيحرم النسيئة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يستثنى من هذا ما إذا كان أحد الصنفين ثمنا والآخر مثمنا، بغير خلاف بين العلماء.

----------


## عبد فقير

فهمنى أكثر بالأمثلة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يعني مثلا إذا كانت الفضة بالكيلو، فهنا لا يجوز أن تشتري بها نسيئة؛ لأنها ليست نقدا.
أما إذا كانت مضروبة دراهم، فيجوز أن تشتري بها نسيئة؛ لأنها صارت نقدا.

وكذلك لا يجوز أن تشتري أرزا مثلا بأساور من ذهب نسيئة؛ لأنها ليست نقدا.
أما إذا كانت دنانير، فيجوز أن تشتري بها نسيئة؛ لأنها صارت نقدا.

----------


## عبد فقير

شيخنا الكريم أليست علة الربا موجودة فى النقود

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك يا شيخنا الفاضل
نعم موجودة، ولكنها مستثناة بالإجماع، كما استثني السلم بالإجماع وفيه علة الربا، وكما استثنيت العرايا بالإجماع وفيها علة الربا.
وجواز البيع والشراء بالدراهم والدنانير آجلا يكاد يكون من المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة.

----------


## عبد فقير

فلماذا يحرم بيع الذهب بالتقسيط

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
لأنه هنا هو المثمن لا الثمن، وحتى لو كان هو الثمن فليس نقدا هاهنا.

----------


## عبد فقير

مش فاهم فهمنى أكثر بارك الله فيك ولو شرحت المسألة بتوسع أكثر وشرح بالأرقام لكان أفضل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

عندما شيئان: (الثمن) وهو ما يدفعه المشتري، و(المثمن) وهو السلعة التي يبيعها البائع.
والثمن إما أن يكون نقدا وإما أن يكون عينا، فالنقد مثل الدراهم والدنانير والريالات والجنيهات والدولارات.
والعين كالأرز والعدس والتمر وغيرها.

والآن البيوع التي يتبايعها الناس ما أنواعها تبعا لما سبق؟
- إما أن تبيع نقدا بنقد، وهو ما يسمى بالصرف، وهذا لا يجوز فيه النسيئة.
- إما أن تبيع عينا بعين، وهو ما يسمى بالمقايضة، كأن تبيع أرزا بقمح، فهذا لا يجوز فيه النسيئة.
- إما أن تبيع عينا بنقد، وهو أكثر بيوع الناس، كأن تبيع أرزا بريالات، فهذا يجوز فيه النسيئة.

والكلام هنا عن الربويات.

----------


## عبد فقير

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

